# Mail + IMAP + Gmail = non réception des pièces jointe



## Mac4Pat (5 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous.

Je post non pour moi, mais pour mon père qui a un souci avec sa version 3 de Mail configuré en IMAP avec Gmail, sous 10.5.8

Une ou deux personnes lui envoie des mails avec pièces jointes (en général, ce sont des pps, conneries en tout genre) et ces pièces jointes n'apparaissent pas dans le message.

Pourtant sous son compte Gmail en se connectant via Safari, les pièces jointes sont bien présentes. Aussi, dans la partie haute de Mail, là où l'on voit tous les message s'afficher, le nombre de pièce jointes et bien indiqué et ce nombre est correct. Mais la pièce jointe n'est pas dans le message.

J'ai vérifié pas mal de chose avec le partage d'écran d'iChat : Réparation des autorisations, vérification des paramètres du compte (c'est bon), Mise à jour 10.5.8 combo, re-réparation des autorisation.

Rien n'y fait.

De quoi cela peut-il provenir ? Un paramètre dans Gmail que j'aurai oublié ou qualque chose qui bloque dans Mail ?

C'est moi qui configure son Mac car cela fait juste 6 mois qu'il s'est mis au Mac et à 70 ans, c'est pas si facile.

Si vous avez quelques explications, merci d'avance.

Patrice


----------



## pascalformac (5 Septembre 2009)

verifier que son Mail ne soit pas reglé pour ne PAS montrer les pj  (  ne pas les garder en cache)

A commencer par là
mail/ Preferences/CE compte/options avancées du compte sur la copie conservée dans cache
 si conservée


----------



## Mac4Pat (5 Septembre 2009)

Je n'ai pas accès au Mac pour le moment mais ce que je peux dire c'est que ce sont seulement les pièces jointes d'une ou deux personnes qui ne sont pas affichées.

Je vais y regarder ce soir

EDIT :
Désolé Pascal, je ne vois pas ce que tu veux dire dans : "Options avancées du compte sur le copie conservée dans le cache"

J'ai regardé sur mon Mac qui est à présent en 10.6 donc Mail 4 et je ne voit pas cela du tout.

Peut-être qu'il y a ceci uniquement pour le POP, moi, je suis en IMAP et mon père aussi.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Septembre 2009)

je parle de reglage de compte imap dans mail

maintenant tu viens seulement d'indiquer snow leopard
et là je dis
1- je n'ai pas ca sous les yeux

2- tu as vu la MASSE de sujets sur les couacs Mail dans SNOW leopard?
(Apple a manifestement loupé une marche  là dessus)

3- il y a un sujet PILE sur déboires snow -Mail imap gmail
(  actif ce jour)
http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/gmail-imap-et-snow-leopard-275078.html#post5207421

3- A mon avis c'est 
-soit le reglage avancé du compte à revoir
-soit Apple qui doit revoir sa copie


----------



## Mac4Pat (5 Septembre 2009)

Non non Pascal....

MOI, je suis sous Snow
Mon père est sous Léopard, c'est lui qui a le souci. OK, je regarderai ce soir.

Pour moi, je n'ai aucun mais alors aucun soucis avec Snow, tout s'est bien passé.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Septembre 2009)

regarde le reglage...
Leopard imap


----------



## Mac4Pat (5 Septembre 2009)

Merci Pascal, je regarderai ça. Je te tiens au courant. Mon père n'est pas connecté donc je ne peux pas prendre la main ce soir, je verrai cela plus tard.


----------



## Mac4Pat (14 Septembre 2009)

Salut Pascal, je te réponds aujourd'hui car je n'ai pas pu le faire avant.
Donc sa messagerie est bien configurée comme tu me l'indiques.

Y a t-il autre chose à vérifier ?

Merci d'avance aux autres personnes qui pourraient me donner des indications.

Je rappelle qu'il est bien sous Léopard et pas sous Snow.

Merci

Patrice


----------



## pascalformac (14 Septembre 2009)

comme c'est de l'imap il y a un test facile

créer un autre compte utilisateur OSX
sur cette session2
configurer l'imap dans mail
tester
si ca passe c'est local session1

changer plist Mail session1
( entre 12 mille et 14 miille sujets là dessus)


si ca passe pas
souci global et faudra redresser l'OS, verifier connexion , reglage webmail etc


----------



## Mac4Pat (14 Septembre 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> changer plist Mail session1



OK, d'après ce que je comprends, vu les autres sujets abordant ce fichier de préférences, je peux le supprimer (ou plutôt le mettre sur le bureau pour une remise en place ultérieure au cas où...) ? Il se re-créera tout seul à la ré-ouverture de Mail ?

Merci


----------



## pickwick (14 Septembre 2009)

Oui c'est bien cela


----------



## Mac4Pat (14 Septembre 2009)

Merci, je vous tiens au courant dès que je peux prendre la main sur la machine en question.


----------



## Mac4Pat (30 Janvier 2010)

Réponse très tardive mais réponse quand même.

Et bien cela ne fonctionne toujours pas, même après avoir supprimé ce fichier de préférence.

Donc redressement de L'OS, depuis on est passé en 10.6, toujours pareil. Je rappelle que les pièces jointes non-reçues sont envoyées par la même personne. Les pièces jointes des autres personnes sont bien reçues. Et les pièces jointes sont bien présentes sur le webmail gmail.

Merci pour vos futures réponses.

Patrice


----------



## zurluberlu (30 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

N'y aurait-il pas un programme de sécurité ( Antispam, firewall, antivirus) qui bloquerait les pièces jointes de certains expéditeurs ?


----------



## Mac4Pat (30 Janvier 2010)

zurluberlu a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> N'y aurait-il pas un programme de sécurité ( Antispam, firewall, antivirus) qui bloquerait les pièces jointes de certains expéditeurs ?




Merci,

Non, il n'y a rien comme logiciel tels que tu cites autre que ce qu'il y a de natif dans X.6


----------



## pascalformac (30 Janvier 2010)

est ce que tu as essayé depuis une autre session  du mac?

ou
depuis un autre  mac?


----------



## Mac4Pat (30 Janvier 2010)

Bien vu Pascal, je vais essayer depuis chez moi dès ce soir, je te tiendrai informé.
Merci


----------



## pascalformac (30 Janvier 2010)

j'en avais parlé le 14 /09 à 17h02...


----------



## Mac4Pat (30 Janvier 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> j'en avais parlé le 14 /09 à 17h02...



Oui, je sais Pascal, mais n'étant pas sur place, il s'agit du Mac de mon père qui est à 200 bornes de chez moi, je n'ai pas pu créer de deuxième compte. Par contre je n'ai jamais pensé à essayer de chez moi.

Donc essai ce soir...

@+


----------



## pascalformac (30 Janvier 2010)

mais ca n'a aucune importance l'endroit !
c'est de l'IMAP !

c'est même tout l'intérêt de l'imap

configurable  -modifiable de partout sur toutes machines tous OS ( mac-pc) et après c'est synchro , sur toutes les machines


----------



## Mac4Pat (31 Janvier 2010)

Oui je sais, je me suis peut-être mal exprimé. N'étant pas sur place pour créer un deuxième compte sur l'iMac de mon père, je n'avais jamais essayé de le faire. Mais je n'ai jamais pensé à tenter de la faire de chez moi.

Finalement, je ne l'ai pas fait, il faut que j'y pense, j'ai trop de taf en ce moment. Je viens de récupérer un iMac 24 à 3.06 pour 1200 euros sur le refurb. C'est bizarre, il n'y en a plus !


----------



## Mac4Pat (1 Février 2010)

Bonjour, donc je viens d'essayer d'inclure le compte de mon père sur mon Mac. C'est pareil que chez lui. IDEM. Les pièces jointes d'une certaine personne n'arrivent pas dans Mail.

C'est quand même bizarre. J'ai deux autres compte Gmail Imap chez moi, tout fonctionne bien et celui-ci, non.

A priori, c'est une personne qui travaille sur PC et qui utilise IncrediMail, il y a donc au moins 4 ou 5 pièces jointes (Emoticones, animations Gif, etc...) en plus de la pièce jointe intéressante que j'arrive à voir sur le site de Gmail, mais qui n'arrivent pas dans Mail.

Voilà.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Février 2010)

Aaaaaah là c'est interessant
la big daube incredimail pourrrait etre impliquée

ceci dit j'ai un correspondant qui utilisa cette saloperie
et toute sa mise en page arrivait en pj

attends je verifie un truc dans de vieilles archives
moi en reception gmail
lui en envoi...gmail
-
pousser plus loin
demander à ton père de forwarder ( en ligne) vers TON gmail quelques uns de ces incredimail
voire
demander à ce correspondant de t'en envoyer sur TON gmail


----------



## Mac4Pat (1 Février 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> pousser plus loin
> demander à ton père de forwarder ( en ligne) vers TON gmail quelques uns de ces incredimail
> voire
> demander à ce correspondant de t'en envoyer sur TON gmail




Pour répondre à ta question, j'ai déjà fait l'opération de Forwarder depuis le site Gmail.com de mon père vers mon @ Gmail et toutes les pièces jointes arrivent bien dans Apple Mail.

Ceci-dit, je connais un tas de personnes qui m'envoient des pièces-jointes à partir de IncrediMail et tout se déroule bien.


----------



## pascalformac (2 Février 2010)

on tourne en rond là

petit résumé
j'ai conseillé des manips 
on ne sait pas ce qui est fait pas fait

ca concerne *un* correspondant et uniquement *un*
( et avec la bouze incredimail en plus, nid à bugs et virus)

le fait que 
les messages directs de ce gars ne passent pas
- ni chez ton père 
ni - SI j'ai compris- le compte de ton père configuré dans ton mail


mais que ca passe si forwardé
( donc message recodé par gmail et /ou gmail+ Mail)

pointe fortement vers SON incredimail naze


----------



## Mac4Pat (3 Février 2010)

Merci Pascal, ça va rassurer le Paternel, il ne comprend pas tout, normal à 70 piges.
Tout se confirme, depuis plus d'une semaine, il envoie ses mails à priori depuis son compte Hotmail en ligne et tout arrive bien.

Merci encore, c'est avec des gens comme toi, qui passent du temps sur les forums qu'on avance.

@+

Patrice


----------



## pascalformac (3 Février 2010)

je comprends pas
de ce que j'ai compris un correspondant de ton père utilise incrédimail

je vois pas le rapport avec ton père et son compte hotmail en ligne
( à moins que tu parles du correspondant, sans doute car y a pas d'imap hotmail)


----------



## tombom (3 Février 2010)

la personne qui lui envoyait par incredimail, envoie maintenant depuis hotmail et tout est ok... preuve que t'avais carrement raison pascal


----------



## pascalformac (3 Février 2010)

je pense que c'est ca aussi mais je prefere etre sur
ceci dit il suffirait à ce correspondant d'assainir son PC et/ou son incredimail


----------



## Mac4Pat (4 Février 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> je pense que c'est ca aussi mais je prefere etre sur
> ceci dit il suffirait à ce correspondant d'assainir son PC et/ou son incredimail



Désolé, Pascal, je me suis mal exprimé dans mon dernier message : en effet la personne qui envoie des mails (sous IncrediMail) dont les pièces jointes n'arrivent pas dans Apple Mail en envoie maintenant, mais depuis son compte Hotmail en ligne. Toutes les pièces jointes arrivent correctement. Si par malheur, il en envoie depuis son IncrediMail, ça recommence.

Résumé : nettoyage de PC en vue pour cette personne, mais ça c'est une autre histoire. Va faire avaler à une personne sur PC que sa machine est infectée, sachant que la seule personne qui ne reçoit pas ses pièces jointes travaille sur... Mac. Je voit tout à fait les réactions... Ne crois-tu pas ?


----------



## pascalformac (4 Février 2010)

il peut y avoir mille explications
- incredimail"""sain"" mais au codage de pj tel que Mail ( ou gmail) l'interprete mal
-incredimail infecté par un virus
-incredimail  vaguement buggué niveau codage de pj

et bien sûr
- PC pas au top

--
tiens d'ailleurs à titre d'experience 
ce serait marrant de voir ce que donnerait la lecture de ces messages incredimail via  thunderbird sur mac
( c'est par pure " j'aime bien fouiner-titude)


----------



## Mac4Pat (4 Février 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> tiens d'ailleurs à titre d'experience
> ce serait marrant de voir ce que donnerait la lecture de ces messages incredimail via  thunderbird sur mac
> ( c'est par pure " j'aime bien fouiner-titude)



Je veux bien tenter l'expérience.

Je vais essayer d'y penser

Je te tiens au courant


----------



## Mac4Pat (5 Février 2010)

Voilà, j'ai essayé avec Thunderbird et les pièces jointes non reçues dans Apple Mail arrivent bien sous Thunderbird.

Voilà pour l'info.

Patrice


----------

